# 4 / 5 Tier Shelving.



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Looking for something like this http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7017728.htm but with a lip around each tier about 4cm high approx, I did buy one some 15 years ago from Argos, But it would seem they don't sell such things any more? It's an ideal cheap way of storing things, The lip just helps in case some things decide to roll off.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Maybe try places like BigDug who have loads of shelving.


----------

